# Lumopro LP-180 or YN-560 III



## Jptex

I am wanting to get into flash photography. I have been researching speedlights and I have come down to the Yongnuo Yn-560 III and Lumopro LP-180. 

The Lumopro has 2 year warranty but it sells at $199. For a little over  $200 I can buy a used Nikon SB-800. 

The YN-560 III is $75, but comes with the risk of Chinese quality control. 

My total budget is $350, but with this I also want to buy a stand, umbrella, and a radio triggers. 

I would love to have some feedback or good/bad experiences with either one.


----------



## Mach0

Depends on what you plan on doing. Indoors? A couple of flashpoint 320m's +light stands, and a couple of 60 inch parabolic umbrella, triggers and you'd be good to go.


----------



## Jptex

Mach0 said:


> Depends on what you plan on doing. Indoors? A couple of flashpoint 320m's +light stands, and a couple of 60 inch parabolic umbrella, triggers and you'd be good to go.



I don't have any real direction, I just wanted to experiment with everything that I shoot. From family and friends, to some landscape, architecture and cars. I will probably start focusing on portraits more with the flash set ups, but not necessarily indoors all the time. So I am really looking for some speedlights.


----------



## Mach0

Jptex said:


> I don't have any real direction, I just wanted to experiment with everything that I shoot. From family and friends, to some landscape, architecture and cars. I will probably start focusing on portraits more with the flash set ups, but not necessarily indoors all the time. So I am really looking for some speedlights.



If you are looking for all manual flash, I will strongly suggest looking into the sb24,25,26,28's. All under 100 bucks and they work well in addition to having PC ports.


----------



## lambertpix

I'm not sure it this is going to give you an exact answer, but I've got an LP-160 and a YN-568, and I usually find myself reaching for the YN-568 because of the ETTL.  I don't believe the YN-560 has all the bells & whistles of the 568, so take that with a grain of salt.  I owned the LP-160 for a couple years before picking up the YN-568, and it served me very well during that time.  Comparing it to the YN-568, there are some minor touches the Yongnuo gets right vs. the LP-160, including the battery door and the hotshoe mount, which is a little nicer on the Yongnuo.  I've had the Yongnuo for almost a year -- not nearly as long as the LumoPro, but neither of them has let me down.  Had I to do it all over again, I'd probably have skipped the LumoPro and gone straight to an ETTL and HSS-capable flash, along with triggers capable of the same (622's, for instance), but I'm sure the new LumoPro is a solid flash as well.


----------



## Jptex

The yn-568 is another flash I have on my radar. The new lp-180 has supposedly fix the battery door and the hotshoe according to their website.


----------

